# 'safe toys' per Breeder (dichi*)



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone~
Just thought it was worthy of mentioning, my breeder (dichi) does not recommend nylabones, or bully sticks, but is ok with (american made only) rawhide. He said the pieces of nylabone can break off and cut the internal organs (nylabone has a few lawsuits because of this issue). I was really surprised he recommends rawhide at all. Any comments?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank broke off a piece of a nylabone, swallowed it and puked it up a few days later.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a little surprised by the rawhide bit. 

Not because I think that rawhide is unsafe. My dogs aren't allowed to chew them when I'm not around, but it's about the only thing I give them to chew on. Unlike various plastic type bones like nylabone, your dog is not chewing off and swallowing sharp and hard pieces that can't be digested. 

But I can show you the paperwork from my Jacks' breeder and the breeder before him... rawhide was on the list of items that we were not to give to the puppies because of the choke hazard. The breeder recommended nylabones and kongs and even sent us home with one of each in the puppy package.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet's breeder asked that we never give bully sticks and rawhide because of the risks of obstruction.

Nylabones were definitely on the approved list. However, Comet was such a power chewer by six months that the "regular" strength ones weren't really safe. We had to upgrade to "durable," and we haven't had any problems. The "durable" ones hold up to some very intense chewing for a year or two before they have to be retired.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always heard the complete opposite. Nylabones can be safe if you get the bone that matches your dog. Enzo is an aggressive chewer and I know he's an aggressive chewer, so we only get super durable ones made for dogs that chew like Enzo. With rawhides, I get nervous because of the choking hazard, as well as the fact that the pieces swell up in their stomach. I've heard that it can cause bloat. I'm not sure if this is true, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I've also heard horrible things about what rawhides are preserved with.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, also wanted to add, antlers are the way to go. =) Enzo has 2 and they've held up for MONTHS so far...and I'm sure they'll be around even longer.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

It is so confusing! He said the usa rawhides have no preservatives, and, therefore breakdown better than any imported, that use formaldehyde. He also said no tennis balls until 3 months, because the puppy could get the ball stuck in his mouth and suffocate. I was pretty thrown by the rawhide, though, and the nylabones!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet says no rawhide, no way. No matter where it's made, it does NOT break down. It rehydrates itself and causes nasty intestinal blockages. He has told me that it's the second most common surgery in dogs, second only to spay/neuter. I board 2 dogs here at the pet hotel who have had surgeries due to rawhide blockages. Why take the chance?
As for the nylabones, as long as you get one that's suitable for your dog's age and chewing style they're great options. They make some very durable ones, as others have said, as well as some that won't hold up to even a gentle chew.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

In my house durable Nylabones are the only way to go. Dory has them stashed in every room of the house. I don't like rawhide. It does come apart too easily.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I think I will skip the rawhide. I am going to try the antlers, and maybe bullys. What do you guys think about Bullys? I know Cesar the dog whisperer likes them....


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess it depends on who you ask.

We don't give rawhide anymore because I've heard too many horror stories and would rather be safe than sorry.

That said, we used to give our dogs American-made rawhide bones all the time. For years and years, our dogs would get new bones basically every week (because they never lasted much longer than that.) Never had a problem. Never had a dog choke on the pieces and not one of them ever had a blockage. 
Who knows, maybe we were just lucky.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

The rawhide that Dick was referring to was pressed rawhide not that loosely rolled rawhide (don't know how else to describe it), and when Flora was a puppy she chewed it no problem.

And not to sound like a jerk, but don't take everything he says as gospel. His spiel about pet insurance convinced my NOT to get pet insurance, and wow, did I regret that when I was dropping 2k on Flora's knee surgery. And yes, I know I am my own person and I make my own decisions, but when someone you trust tells you something is a waste of money and time, it's logical to agree. :

Get pet insurance!! ::


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> The rawhide that Dick was referring to was pressed rawhide not that loosely rolled rawhide (don't know how else to describe it , and when Flora was a puppy she chewed it no problem.


 Right, and I remember buying the pressed rawhide for Chester, having to reach down his throat and pull it out, which was scary. So, it surprised me that he recommended it, and not the nylabone.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> The rawhide that Dick was referring to was pressed rawhide not that loosely rolled rawhide (don't know how else to describe it), and when Flora was a puppy she chewed it no problem.
> 
> And not to sound like a jerk, but don't take everything he says as gospel. His spiel about pet insurance convinced my NOT to get pet insurance, and wow, did I regret that when I was dropping 2k on Flora's knee surgery. And yes, I know I am my own person and I make my own decisions, but when someone you trust tells you something is a waste of money and time, it's logical to agree. :
> 
> Get pet insurance!! ::


Yeah, you're right. He just has so much experience, and seems to know everything (but, of course, noone does ). Good advice, though~thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> That said, we used to give our dogs American-made rawhide bones all the time. For years and years, our dogs would get new bones basically every week (because they never lasted much longer than that.) Never had a problem. Never had a dog choke on the pieces and not one of them ever had a blockage.


Same here.  

The reason why I would be careful about the brand of rawhide I buy is because I freak out about my dog eating something that had formaldehyde on it! Also some places may treat the rawhide in other chemicals (to clean it). That's too many toxins going into your dog's mouth. 

If your dog gets bones regularly, he's more likely to be a casual and slow chewer and won't chomp big pieces down in one sitting. And they will chew on the pieces they do eat. 

That said, if your dog is eating a bone in one sitting - then I probably would go and look for something that is more durable or something that is more edible (easily broken down by body). 

I can't think of the brandname atm because I haven't bought these in a while, but you can pick them up at the petstore or places like Target. They are big and have a "knuckle end". Not greenies, but I think they are made from veggies and other edible products (I'll have to google later). We used to get these as a special treat for our previous dogs, though Jacks has never had one. 

These bones would last about half an hour with our guys - if that. But it was good for calming down chewing angst.

ETA - Booda bones!

But there are plenty of other brands out there too.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

jennybird said:


> Right, and I remember buying the pressed rawhide for Chester, having to reach down his throat and pull it out, which was scary. So, it surprised me that he recommended it, and not the nylabone.


Eep. That's scary. Flora was never a very aggressive chewer so maybe I just lucked out? Maybe go with antlers or something that won't break off if you think your dog might be an aggressive chewer, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there anyplace online to buy the antlers cheap? They were SO expensive at my local pet food store.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

jennybird said:


> He said the pieces of nylabone can break off and cut the internal organs (nylabone has a few lawsuits because of this issue). I was really surprised he recommends rawhide at all. Any comments?


My youngest had emergency surgery right before his first birthday because they thought he had a blockage. Instead of a blockage, they found two tiny pieces of nylabone embedded in the wall of his stomach. Very scary experience and one I don't care to repeat. I had never heard of it happening, but I've heard a few similar stories since.

I won't give rawhide or hoofs or nylabone or greenies or countless other things to the dogs at this point -- just not worth the risk.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

kgiff said:


> My youngest had emergency surgery right before his first birthday because they thought he had a blockage. Instead of a blockage, they found two tiny pieces of nylabone embedded in the wall of his stomach. Very scary experience and one I don't care to repeat. I had never heard of it happening, but I've heard a few similar stories since.
> 
> I won't give rawhide or hoofs or nylabone or greenies or countless other things to the dogs at this point -- just not worth the risk.


What kind of nylabone were they?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

"I won't give rawhide or hoofs or nylabone or greenies or countless other things to the dogs at this point -- just not worth the risk."

I feel the same way! We don't give them anything like that. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I hate Nylabones, but we do have one of the big white ones, kind of odd looking thing, not the standard bone looking types. Maggie will go for it from time to time. Never got a rawhide and never will. We are bully stick fans. They are really good for aggressive chewers. I swear bully sticks have saved my house from destruction! Kongs are good with frozen yummies inside(banana, yogurt and such). Those antlers are really expensive. Had one, but it really didn't last long before it got jagged.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Starfire5 said:


> "I won't give rawhide or hoofs or nylabone or greenies or countless other things to the dogs at this point -- just not worth the risk."
> 
> I feel the same way! We don't give them anything like that. Better safe than sorry.


So, what do you give them to chew?


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I hate Nylabones, but we do have one of the big white ones, kind of odd looking thing, not the standard bone looking types. Maggie will go for it from time to time. Never got a rawhide and never will. We are bully stick fans. They are really good for aggressive chewers. I swear bully sticks have saved my house from destruction! Kongs are good with frozen yummies inside(banana, yogurt and such). Those antlers are really expensive. Had one, but it really didn't last long before it got jagged.


Where do you buy your bully sticks from? anywhere on the web or just the pet store?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

We have about 7 nylabones around the house. All of them are the big knuckle ended ones as Willow is a strong chewer. Never had an issue with them.

I don't feed rawhide as I don't see the need having heard so many bad things about it. Why take the risk?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Only 1 is a chewer and he gets a Kong with treats inside from time to time. The others have no interest in chewing anything.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No dog I have ever had liked Nylabones but we bought one for Sasha. It should be OK while he is little, right? He's going to be almost 8 weeks when we get him on Sunday. We got him a Kong too and we have antler and sterile bones but those are for later when he's older. They have to play and chew on something!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel never touched nylabones until we got Willow and she liked them. Now he likes to chew on them after she has finished!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Debles said:


> No dog I have ever had liked Nylabones but we bought one for Sasha. It should be OK while he is little, right? He's going to be almost 8 weeks when we get him on Sunday. We got him a Kong too and we have antler and sterile bones but those are for later when he's older. They have to play and chew on something!!!!


We got Enzo the puppy Nylabone when we first brought him home and he wouldn't touch it. Someone suggested to us that we "season it", so we let my fiance's mom's very small dog chew on it for a few minutes to roughen it up and then he loved it. I've heard that you can get the same turnout by doing something with a screwdriver/hammer/chisel sort of deal, but I'm not the best with tools. lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Sam.. if he doesn't like it I'll have Dan "work" on it. : )


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> What kind of nylabone were they?


Galileo -- the big super tough ones.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to give my dogs rawhide, but there were too many times that Annabel would get a piece stuck in her throat and she'd walk around trying to gag it up and I'd have to stick my hand down her throat and pull it out.

My dogs love nylabones. There's usually a warning before a dog can get a large chunk off - it will start to wear thin in that area. That's when I take them away.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had that Galileo one... my dogs wouldn't touch it .. gave it to my daughter's dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No rawhide for my dogs, because of the obstruction concern, but also because my sweet, loving dogs turn into demons from hell if they have a rawhide chew - to me and the other dogs.

I give mine sterilized bones that are hollow and come prefilled with flavored filling. They lick the filling out and then will continue to chew on the bones for months. They have lasted up to six months before the ends get chipped and I throw them away.

Like these.

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-8133036t400.jpg


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Debles said:


> We had that Galileo one... my dogs wouldn't touch it .. gave it to my daughter's dogs.



Did you get Sasha a hard one or a flexi one?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

For Heaven's Sale. Dory even has a type of Nylabone in my sig picture.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Do some dogs just not like nylabones??? Charlie is a very aggressive chewer. I bought him one of the Nylabone "Double Action Chews" and he couldn't care less about it, and it was quite expensive!  He prefers elk and deer antlers and bully sticks to anything, but also likes his hollowed out femur bone (like the stuffed one pictured above) if I put a little peanut butter in it. He also really likes his kong.  I learned early on when I got him (through this forum!) that rawhide was a bad thing, so we've never even had it in the house.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

jennybird said:


> It is so confusing! He said the usa rawhides have no preservatives, and, therefore breakdown better than any imported, that use formaldehyde. He also said no tennis balls until 3 months, because the puppy could get the ball stuck in his mouth and suffocate. I was pretty thrown by the rawhide, though, and the nylabones!


Never any tennis balls. Very bad on the teeth and suffocation hazard.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd give a nylabone a million times over a piece of rawhide. Way too risky for obstruction, choking, and general resource guarding. 

I also give marrow bones and filled bones like Marlene posted. We give the Merrick ones and ones from the supermarket.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Never any tennis balls. Very bad on the teeth and suffocation hazard.


 
Really??? Charlie loves tennis balls... the suffocation thing I can understand so I never let him play unless I'm there with him... but I can't figure out how they are bad for the teeth. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is a chewer - he HAS to chew on something before bed or he just wanders around like a lost little puppy. He chews for 20-40 minutes then puts himself to bed. So, in the summer/fall he gets raw marrow bones (there's one in my freezer right now) that he chews outside-only. Inside, he has two durable nylabones with the big knuckle end - I tried getting him a flexi-one once and in under 5 minutes he was chomping away at a huge piece he'd managed to break off. Thank god I supervise all new toy chewings and most bone chewings. His current chicken nylabone has been chewed down to a prison schank on one end so it's time for a replacement - he doesn't seem to care too much about the bacon one, even after I boiled them both in beef broth.

I do give Ranger rawhide. Only the pressed stuff since it takes him longer to chew and he can't seem to get big pieces off - he's ALWAYS supervised when he eats it. He currently has a pressed rawhide "ring" that he can't seem to get a good grip on which means it's lasted a long time - over 3 hours of chewing and there's only about 4 inches gone. I always take them away from him when they're chewed down to a few inches - I trust him enough that he's not going to panic and gobble it up while I approach.

Not a fan of bullysticks or the shaved off antlers in stores...maybe I should try an antler. How long do the thick, big ones generally last? Ranger had an edible nylabone in a banana flavour that lasted a week. He liked it enough to chew on it, but it wasn't SO delicious that he had to eat it fast. I stupidly bought a bacon one and it was gone within 2 minutes. 

I can't imagine Ranger not having something to chew on. I can tell when he's gone a few days without chewing - like if all his toys are put away and no bones offered. He gets a little restless at night, despite no change in his daily exercise amount, and starts getting nippier in play sessions with people AND dogs. I know I'll be tossing him his marrow bone tonight so he can have a few hours of chewing on it outside while the weather is nice. Maybe I'll try an antler for the winter when he can't go outside - I don't want any raw bones in the house and all over the floor!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have aggressive chewers too, they would eat the end off a nylabone in minutes. About all I buy any more are marrow bones, about 2-3" thick. They work on them until I decide to give them another, my house is a boneyard, now and then Parker insists on me lifting the couch every now and then so he can do a bone check.
The only nylabone they ever really cared for was the nubby dinosaur, they did love it and can't break it up, it's been here for over a year.

I just spent $45 on new toys, the near indestructible kind and they make it their mission to immediately rip them to shreds and do. No more! I do have the thick rubber bone toys but all they do is pull them out of their toy box and scatter them, there is something about not wanting to leave one toy in the box.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Raw bones are the only things I am comfortable with. And sticks - can't do much about it when Emma is outside. 

Nylabones, rawhides and bullysticks smell of chemicals and I really can't stand the idea I am putting so many nasty things into my dog. Besides I really hate the smell...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Any owners of aggressive chewers notice teeth wearing down? Ranger's are not nearly as pointy as they were when I got him last year. They're almost flat at the tips now. 

It's weird that he's an aggressive chewer when it's something he CAN chew on. He just has a plain red kong and there are no marks on it at all - he barely chews on it when it's stuffed.

Here's a pic of his teeth taken a few months ago - see what I mean about the lack of pointiness?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Any owners of aggressive chewers notice teeth wearing down? Ranger's are not nearly as pointy as they were when I got him last year. They're almost flat at the tips now.
> 
> It's weird that he's an aggressive chewer when it's something he CAN chew on. He just has a plain red kong and there are no marks on it at all - he barely chews on it when it's stuffed.
> 
> Here's a pic of his teeth taken a few months ago - see what I mean about the lack of pointiness?


Does he play with tennis balls?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you think of these?

Scott Pork Chomps Dog Chews - Bacon Flavor - Edible Chews - Rawhide & Chews - PetSmart

They are supposedly not rawhide, but pork skin and 'easier to digest than rawhide'. Duffy is a ravenous chewer. I buy him femur bones and freeze them and give them to him raw. He doesn't care for nylabones. He loves kongs, but only licks out the stuffing, never chews on the kong at all. 

Kris


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> They are supposedly not rawhide, but pork skin and 'easier to digest than rawhide'.


I bought a pork skin stick instead of a rawhide stick one time, but my Jacks didn't really like it. I think he DID chew it after a while, but suspect it was because I didn't have any rawhide on hand at the time.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I got those pork skin things before and my guys liked them. Right now though the only thing get both get is a peanut butter stuffed frozed marrow bone thinger over night while we are sleeping. It keeps Max from getting into anything thru out the house because he likes to 'chew' himself to sleep. Nighttime seems to be the anti argueing bickering between the boys so they each go on their side of the bed with their own blankets and the toys get divided up (they get the same every night) and then they both get their frozen bone. 

I dont do nylabones ever since I got one of those edible ones for Franklin (wolf sized) because he was that big of a chewer and he ate the whole thing in the blink of an eye and then threw it up. Rawhides are ok but but I dont keep them in the house all the time. Ive never tried bully sticks or antlers before but thought about getting a hoof for Max once but it was so gross looking I didnt think that I could stand having that laying around the house or picking it up in the morning...just too gross looking.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour's breeder told me the best place to get rawhide stuff, if you are going to do it, from was the White Dog Bone Company.

Gilmour had a few in his going-home bag. They are indeed of fine quality.

They also have Antlers and all the other neat stuff mentioned here.



jennybird said:


> It is so confusing! He said the usa rawhides have no preservatives, and, therefore breakdown better than any imported, that use formaldehyde. He also said no tennis balls until 3 months, because the puppy could get the ball stuck in his mouth and suffocate. I was pretty thrown by the rawhide, though, and the nylabones!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> No dog I have ever had liked Nylabones but we bought one for Sasha. It should be OK while he is little, right? He's going to be almost 8 weeks when we get him on Sunday. We got him a Kong too and we have antler and sterile bones but those are for later when he's older. They have to play and chew on something!!!!


Just like Debles, I've tried many things to make Nylabones enticing/interesting, and no one here likes them. The kongs are Tally's obsession, Copley loves the Kong Wobbler, and Finn has always been bored to tears by the kong scene. They do love fresh marrow bones(frozen) but my vet says no. They like the antlers, but one of our breeders says it's too high a risk of strange deer wasting diseases. One of our other vets put a Greenie in a can's worth of coke to see how long it took to dissolve- it didn't dissolve at all! They have been reformulated since then, though, but still, no Greenies here. I get SO confused, bc I love to give them fun stuff. The pressed rawhide that is many thin layers pressed together seems safe to me, but again, the vet says NO. Poor dogs. . . I do give them bully sticks.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The biggest one's at White Dog Bone are $13.99. Not sure how that compares.



Starfire5 said:


> Is there anyplace online to buy the antlers cheap? They were SO expensive at my local pet food store.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ever had it dropped on your foot? I have 



Debles said:


> We had that Galileo one... my dogs wouldn't touch it .. gave it to my daughter's dogs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try this... it is similar in nature to a bully stick but seems to be MUCH longer lasting. Now, keep in mind, I have a 14 week old puppy that is teething, not a full grown dog. 

It is called a Paddywack, made of buffalo neck or backstrap. It is really durable and the smell is that of a regular bullystick. (Ick!) They come in 6 and 12 inch pieces.

Buffalo Paddywack


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one word:

ZogoFlex.

And a few pictures 

The Hurley:










The Bumi:










And the Huck:










I don't recommend the Tux or the Zisc. They are still tough, but are not solid like the above toys and can still tear.

My guys have several Huck's, several Hurley's, and one Bumi. Most have been around here for well over a year.

Not a single one of them have a mark on them, and they chew the hell out of them. They FIGHT over them.

I've seen tug-of-war matches with the Bumi that I thought for sure was going to send one of them through the big-screen when it snapped, but it never happened.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot.

The Bumi is "SuperMilo's" official Super-Hero mark!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ever had it dropped on your foot? I have



All the time. Oh, that hurts!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has a nylabone that he chews on from time to time... used to LOVE the old one of his and chewed it right down to the nub, but come to think of it, I haven't seen his new one in a while... he probably hid it in a forest or something! 

We give him frozen marrow bones - he loves them and even though he still gets one about once a week, he goes CRAZY for it, and once all the meat/marrow is gone from it, he will still chew on the bones for weeks to come. 

Has never been crazy about the kong unless there is food that is easy to get out of it like peanut butter. If I put a milkbone in it, he will try for 5 minutes and then give up, it's not worth his time!

Haven't tried antlers or bully sticks but I would be willing to do so, as long as it is under my supervision. 

He has been given a rawhide bone a few times in his life but he's only ever been interested in one of them and after 20 minutes he didn't care for it anymore.

He loves pigs ears and they used to last an hour or so as a pup but full grown he scarfs them down so I don't feed them anymore. :no:

Thankfully he isn't much of a chewer, he just likes to carry things around like my or my guests' shoes and rather than chewing on them, he just sleeps on them with his nose stuck as far inside as it can get. :doh: sick!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

When we got Connor from Dichi Dick told us the same thing. The only bones Connor has ever had are all-natural smoked bones by Jones, made in Illinois. We also don't give Connor or Duke any toys or digestibles made in China - just too risky with materials that contain lead or other carcinogens. Dick is right in saying that a lot of foreign rawhides contain formaldehyde.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> When we got Connor from Dichi Dick told us the same thing. The only bones Connor has ever had are all-natural smoked bones by Jones, made in Illinois. We also don't give Connor or Duke any toys or digestibles made in China - just too risky with materials that contain lead or other carcinogens. Dick is right in saying that a lot of foreign rawhides contain formaldehyde.


Yup. I'm really glad he gave us that lecture, because honest to god, the first time Flora had one of those cheap rawhides (she snagged it from my roommate's dogs and ate a lot of it before I realized what she had) she puked her guts out that very night. Never again. :no:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Does he play with tennis balls?


Nope - maybe a combined 5 minutes in the last year...he's just not a fan of them. I'm thinking it's from the marrow bones or something. When he decides to chew something, he chews hard! Luckily the items he chooses to chew are usually the appropriate items.

He also has a bumi - doesn't seem to like chewing on it, but he loves playing with it when his buddy is over. He particularly likes it when I throw it against the concrete fence and it ricochets wildly before landing.

I'm going to pick up some raw pig snouts this weekend and see how long it takes for Ranger to eat one. Maybe I'll grab an antler for him, too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Ranger - First, his teeth are beautiful - so you must be doing something right.  

If you notice his teeth getting worn down, it probably does have a lot to do with what he chews on and what he plays with. 

I don't imagine it is the raw bones you give him. I imagine they are about the same as a rawhide bone. I just haven't gone that route, because they are so small compared to the footlong rawhide bones I give my Jacks.

Rawhide is relatively soft compared to marrow bones <- It's why I haven't gone the marrow bone route, because they feel like rocks to me. This wouldn't be an issue, except Jacks needs a bone to chew every evening. 

Our Sammy carried rocks around (I have a picture somewhere with him carrying a huge one) - which we thought was pretty cute until he started wearing his teeth down and chipping them.  

Ranger's teeth look nothing like Sammy's teeth. He actually managed to break the tip of his one canine off - chewing on rocks.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey gets Raw marrow bones, nylabones and used to get bullysticks but not since he just swallows them! He only has 1 favourite nylabone and he chews on that alot, the marrow bone i fill with frozen goodies after he has got all the marrow out.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I purchase bones from a local butcher. They don't splinter and the raw marrow is full of nutrients.

One of my pups cracked a shard off a nylabone. It was laying in the carpet and I didn't notice it until I walked on it and cut my foot.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Marty's Mom said:


> I purchase bones from a local butcher. They don't splinter and the raw marrow is full of nutrients.
> 
> One of my pups cracked a shard off a nylabone. It was laying in the carpet and I didn't notice it until I walked on it and cut my foot.


I bought bones from the butcher last week, but it was too gross. My pug was ripping the skin or tissue off the outside of the bone like she was tearing apart a wildabeast! She's never been able to break off a piece of a nylabone, but she does really like her odor free bully stick


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> The biggest one's at White Dog Bone are $13.99. Not sure how that compares.


Thanks for the website! PetEdge has gotten boring. I ordered Charlee Bears for 3.95$- yes!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I have one word:
> 
> ZogoFlex.
> 
> ...


Last night at work i went and looked at what we had for the westpaw's zogoflex and we had all the ones u listed, but i went with the Bumi. I brought it home lastnight and Joey apparently was super really tired, but as soon as he saw a new toy he went crazy and he loves it  So far its been the only thing hes been playin with this morning! carrying it around to show everyone haha. Thanks for reffering those!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have also tried to ensure that all toys and rawhide that I buy is US made. I was buying the compressed rawhide from Dick since I got Gable from Dichi but the last ones I got were from a different vendor and broke apart too easily. Gable is a VERY aggressive chewer and can go through half of a 12" compressed bone in about an hour and a half. I buy the Castor and Pollux compressed bones as they are sun dried rather than chemically processed. I buy them in bulk from Amazon.com and they have auto delivery so I save even more money.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

walexk said:


> I buy the Castor and Pollux compressed bones as they are sun dried rather than chemically processed. I buy them in bulk from Amazon.com and they have auto delivery so I save even more money.


I think Whole Foods sells that brand here in Maine. Have you found them to be safe and no problems?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger had a great fall evening chewing on his raw marrow bone yesterday. He was out there for hours and came in all gross and stinky. Of course, that's always the time when he wants to sleep at the top of the bed with me and stick his nose in my face...mmmmm raw bone breath with a hint of mackeral! I'm a lucky gal!

I think Ranger and I are going to try to walk up to the pet store today and buy an antler and a new nylabone. It'll be a bit of a trek but hopefully I can do it. 

Oooh and regarding the zogoflexes...I bought Ranger one awhile ago (the bumi) and he looooves it!! They're great toys!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Most dogs will go for a Nylabone if it's been started already. Chance starts all my friend's dogs Nylabones and a few of my customer's dogs. He loves new ones. 

Also, be aware that Nylabones will usually NOT show up on an x-ray. I heard that they were coming out with a new style that will show up, but I haven't seen them yet. 

Merrick Flossies are a good alternative to bully sticks and rawhide:

Merrick Pet Foods - Dog Treats

Chance never had an issue with one and he throws up everything.  He's never had a rawhide, (and never will), but he has had bully sticks and they never agreed with him at all. But the flossies last and he does great digesting them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

kwhit said:


> Most dogs will go for a Nylabone if it's been started already. Chance starts all my friend's dogs Nylabones and a few of my customer's dogs. He loves new ones.
> 
> Also, be aware that Nylabones will usually NOT show up on an x-ray. I heard that they were coming out with a new style that will show up, but I haven't seen them yet.
> 
> ...


Yes, they will have trace amounts of barium in them from what I understand. I also believe kong is going to be doing the same thing with the blue kongs that you can only get from animal professionals (vet, groomers, etc).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Flossies? Thanks! This has been a great thread. My gang is so thrilled when something brand new comes their ways, and it seems like the vet has said no to 9/10th of the fun things to chew. I ordered a Bumi from Amazon.com. Fun stuff.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Nylabone Galileo Bone - does not fall apart*

I have a couple Galileo Bones that I purchased for past Rottweilers. They never paid any attention to them and only liked Kongs w/PB or real marrow bones.

Bella, the newly adopted Golden loves to chew on dog toys. She's been working hard for a couple months on a Galileo bone and it is not getting smaller...only bristly on the ends, kind of like a tooth brush. She's scraped off almost all the tartar build up on her back teeth. Love these things!

*Nylabone Galileo Bone at PETCO*


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I think Whole Foods sells that brand here in Maine. Have you found them to be safe and no problems?


I have definitely found them to be safe. I have had no problem with them. Castor and Pollux does a lot of testing on their products and stands behind them 100%. They are very hard and Gable is a very aggressive chewer. I used to give him bully sticks but he would go through them too fast.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Where do you get the marrow bones that are filled?

This has been a great thread.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered a pack of 12 of the Castor & Pollux pressed rawhide bones. I am counting on these to keep Kobe occupied when I need a break! He destroys most bully sticks within a couple hours.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

pride-and-joy said:


> Bella, the newly adopted Golden loves to chew on dog toys. She's been working hard for a couple months on a Galileo bone and it is not getting smaller...only bristly on the ends, kind of like a tooth brush. She's scraped off almost all the tartar build up on her back teeth. Love these things!
> 
> *Nylabone Galileo Bone at PETCO*



Every Golden I've had has had a Galileo bone and LOVES them...be forewarned...I'm not sure if I just have only had diabolical goldens, but, mine have chewed them into razor sharp points (think axe head) and leave them on the stairs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I know a dog who died from rawhide blockage... that is a no no in my book.... my kids get marrow bones nad the nylabone gallileo bones that they have not been able to chew through or get chunks off but lik ethe above they have turned them into axes on one end... but my 8 pretty aggressive chewers love them


----------

